# Clown Eucharist



## 4ndr3w (Jun 2, 2005)

Talk about strange fire!

http://www.layman.org/layman/news/2005-news/new-york-city-church-holds.htm


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 2, 2005)

I once briefly attended a Unitarian-Universalist church where they had a clown in the pulpit.


----------



## Craig (Jun 2, 2005)

That's picture is so powerful...it shows the truth about that mainline denomination. I don't think I could have drawn a better representation, I'm glad they could do it themselves.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 3, 2005)

"Jesus looked at things in a new and strange way "“ a foolish way."

BLAS'PHEMY, n. An indignity offered to God by words or writing; reproachful, contemptuous or irreverent words uttered impiously against Jehovah.

Blasphemy is an injury offered to God, by denying that which is due and belonging to him, or attributing to him that which is not agreeable to his nature.

Websters 1828 Dictionary


----------



## Larry Hughes (Jun 3, 2005)

Bob,

I second that!

Andrew,

I second that too, but it was a SBC modeled on Saddleback. I once invited a long-time friend to a "power team" event hoping to "evangelize" him (telling on my bonehead self here) - I was never so embarrassed in my life. That was way pre-reformed for me.

Ldh


----------

